# 1992 Hymer Fiat Ducato large wing mirror



## Gooders (May 11, 2010)

Hi, I have a 1992 Hymer Fiat Ducato and need to source a nearside large wing mirror and I'm having great difficulty. If anyone can point me in the direction of a supplier I'd be most grateful.

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Does it look like any of these?

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=hymer+mirror

B


----------



## Gooders (May 11, 2010)

Unfortunately not. My wagon is a 1992 version, I think the ones on e-bay are for much younger models.

I think I'm going to have to try and get someone to cut me a piece of glass that I can stick onto the cracked piece.

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi Martin,

Try www.aepdirect.com

I ordered my last wing mirror from them, electric & heated, long arms, cost £93.13 inc p&p & VAT last December. I have a 2000 Fiat Ducato based Bessacarr E745.

Really quick service and user friendly web site.

I have no connection to this firm.

Regards,


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

........... and this was posted recently.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-89832.html

B


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Hi Martin, 
Try these guys, I found them very helpful. If yours was electrically heated and controlled this link is the one. Although 24v they will work on 12v. Just check the spindle mounting size.

http://a1mirrors.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=74&catego ry_id=1

Trust this helps, 
Bill


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Gooders said:


> Hi, I have a 1992 Hymer Fiat Ducato and need to source a nearside large wing mirror and I'm having great difficulty. If anyone can point me in the direction of a supplier I'd be most grateful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Martin


Hi
Have have the mirror size you need,i have a mirror glass for an older hymer,but cant remember what year, 4 hymer's later,

scottie


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

"Duplicated posting :wink:


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

My 1992 Hymer has also suffered a loss of the nearside large wing mirror glass, a passing lorry cracked the glass while it was parked outside my home 

It cracked and stayed put for a while, then collapsed and fell out when I went over a rut in the road, so sticking another piece of glass on top of the old is probably not going to last long.

The other point is that the glass needs to be convex to reflect as much area as possible. It makes a huge difference as I discovered on my VW when I replaced the old wing mirrors with cheap new ones.

On this forum someone recommended getting tractor or commercial wing mirrors as they reflect a wider rear view. 

I shall get around to replacing mine soon, but am lucky to have two mirrors each side so still have one left!

Ann


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

hi i have the wing mirror you need it is fromm 1994 hymer. send me an pm and its your for the postage.


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hymerhome [Ann]

Please see the following link if you are looking for tractor convex mirrors <HERE>
Regards,
Dave


----------

